# Eigenes Haus in Wow?



## xXKamikazeXx1990 (14. Januar 2008)

Also ich fänd es echt geil wenn mann sich sein eigenes Haus kaufen könnte also zb. in Og steht dan ein Haus wo eine Tür is wie bei einer Inni und wenn du selber rein gehst bist du in deinem Haus wo kein anderer rein kann außer man läd ihn ein in dem Haus kann mann dan zb. Einen Tresor hat oder eine Schmiede oder so was einfach für 70ger die zuviel geld haben ^^ was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## mazze3333 (14. Januar 2008)

gabs schon of un bin dafür, aber sie sollen auch gelöscht werden siehe uo


----------



## Sweny (14. Januar 2008)

Tjo, und JEDER will ein Haus haben...tja was passiert? 100000XXX Häuser in OG/SW/wo auch immer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (14. Januar 2008)

mhhm teuer  muss es sein^^oder nur gildenhäuser, gab es ned von blizzard erst ja wir  machen housing oder ?


----------



## Sweny (14. Januar 2008)

Hm, Gildenhäuser...aber es gibt auch 1XXXXX Gilden :-/


----------



## Plasticax (14. Januar 2008)

hab ich mir auch schon gewünscht und bin mir 100% sicher das das noch kommen wird, wüsste ansonsten nicht was sie im übernächsten ADD ON reinmahcen sollten. 

Zusätzlich könnte man doch auch noch so machen. das die wo nicht soviel kohle haben sich nur so hütten kaufen können (ghettos) und die mit viel geld Häuser oder sogar Villen auf Südsee inseln (Echo Ineln) 

Das wäre doch mal cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galain (14. Januar 2008)

War bei der Veröffentlichung schon angedacht aber bis jetzt nie implementiert... leider.
Gilden- / Spielerhäuser kann man ja mit einem Instanzenportal als Eingang einbauen, dann stehen nich X Häuser rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spy123 (14. Januar 2008)

Haus wär geil, aber net einfach nur mit gold kaufen sondern mit noch was anderem ka...erze, und so en scheiß...weil sonst hatt jeder sowas


----------



## kingofthejungle (14. Januar 2008)

so weit ich weiss gab oder gibt es gerüchte das mit dem neuen addon gildenhäuser verfügbar seien sollen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


fänd persönlich ziemlch nice so ein haus wo man mal gildentreffen macht oder das einen tresor ne eigene bank, schmiede etc hatt...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Januar 2008)

wäre ich nicht für. wozu? um da stundenlang drinne zu sitzen, man sitzt ja schon stundenlang vor dem pc.
für einige leute bestimmt interessant, für mich nicht.

man wird sehen was blizz sich einfallen lässt.


----------



## Raefael (14. Januar 2008)

Naja allgemein finde ich die Idee nicht schlecht, die Frage ist aber wie Umsetzen.
Instanzieren
Würde zwar das Platz Problem lösen. Aber was hat man vom schönsten Haus wenn man es nur selber sehen kann?
Haus kaufen
Jeder könnte das Haus des anderen sehen, neidisch auf Deko (Loot ??) durch die Fenster gucken etc.
Allerdings gibt es auf den Realms wohl zu wenig Platz um das zu verwirklichen.
Haus mieten
Mieten die je nach Größe des Hauses/Wohnung berechnet werden und monatlich zu zahlen sind.
Blizzard stellt einfach eine bestimmte Anzahl an Häusern und Wohnungen zur Verfügung und wenn diese vermietet sind ist halt nichts mehr da. 
Wenn die Miete nicht gezahlt wird fliegt man raus und das Haus / Wohnung ist wieder frei und der nächste kann mieten.
Letzteres würde zwar die Menge derjenigen die sich ein Haus leisten können gewaltig einschränken, aber es wären meines Erachtens immer noch zu viele.

Ergo housing ist eine nette Idee aber nicht mehr Umsetzbar, außer man baut die Städte komplett um.

//Rafa


----------



## killix3 (14. Januar 2008)

Plasticax schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch schon gewünscht und bin mir 100% sicher das das noch kommen wird



vorsicht vorsicht..


----------



## Frank-414 (14. Januar 2008)

Was hab' ich letztlich davon? Ich will in WoW ja was erleben! Soll ich in meinem kleinen Häuschen dann dumm rumsitzen, Wäsche waschen, putzen, ...??? Das kann ich lieber im RL alles machen und in WoW questen, raiden, farmen, ...

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass es mir bei Hunderten von Spielern pro Realm kaum umsetzbar vorkommt, wer braucht sowas wofür?


----------



## Chronon (14. Januar 2008)

wenn man das instanzieren würde kann ja ein portal i-wo in den hauptstädten sein der zu nem eigenen gebiet führt wo alle Häuser stehen (So als nachbarschaft. Platz genug dafür gibt es ja +


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (14. Januar 2008)

Chronon schrieb:


> wenn man das instanzieren würde kann ja ein portal i-wo in den hauptstädten sein der zu nem eigenen gebiet führt wo alle Häuser stehen (So als nachbarschaft. Platz genug dafür gibt es ja +



jo, nen instanzportal in einer hauptstadt das auf nen housingserver führt.
housing an sich fänd ich persönlich sehr nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammies (14. Januar 2008)

Ein anderes Thema welches seit der Beta diskutiert wird, befasst sich mit dem Playhousing. Schon zum Release von World of Warcraft stellte Blizzard die Möglichkeit in aussicht, dass Spieler ihre eigenen Häuser erwerben können. Drysc macht den Spielern in seinem neusten Post jedoch relativ geringe Hoffnungen. Playerhousing ist immer ein Thema bei Blizzard, jedoch werden sie dieses Feature nur hinzufügen, wenn die richtige Zeit dafür gekommen ist und momentan gibt es keine Pläne in dieser Richtung.

Heh, well skimming through it seems not everyone wants player housing at the moment. Not that we use the forums as a barometer for popular opinion, but anyway... Player housing is still something that intrigues us. If the place and time are right, and we can add player housing and make it a meaningful addition to the game, make it cool, we'll do so.

Instead of making demands of what you want to see, why not discuss different features? The pros and cons of player housing, what it could add or detract from the game. It's far more pleasant to read.
Quelle

Liest du auch hier


----------



## Ordimir (14. Januar 2008)

Fänd ich auch sehr gut.

Pro.

1. Praktich wenn man dort ne Schmiede oder nen Tresor hat.

2. Wenn man Leute einladen kann.

3. Wenn man dort seinen Ruhestein hinsetzen könnte.

Contra.

1. Nur ich rein kann. 

2. Nix Besonderes drinne ist.

3. Würde die Alten Städte nen bissel nen bissel entvölkern.



mfg Minathúl


----------



## ginky_8 (14. Januar 2008)

ich wäre auch für housing das ist cool was mich reizen würde mit meiner ganzen Warcraft Famiele einzusiehen (z.B. Mein Wl kriegt den Keller mit ein riesen Kessel, mein Mage kriegt eine Riesen Biblothek und Mein Pala das Ober geschosss) das wäre doch mal nice wen man als Quest belohnung oder als Beruf sachen machen können damit man das Haus ausstattet können z.B. Schneider können Teppiche oder Vorhänge machen ... usw. man kann da ewig vor isch hin träumen


----------



## Painrain (14. Januar 2008)

also es sollten nur gildenhäuseer sein,keine spielerhäuser
außerdem wäre es gut wenn man zwischen 10-30verschiedenen häusern die wahl hat,außerdem nen gildenhausportstein gibt und in jeder hauptstadt nen eingang dafür is
man sollte features kaufen können am anfang gibts
halle+ terasse
features:
barraum mit alk,nahrung und getränk vk
vergrößerte halle
tresorraum(mit zugang zur bank+gildenbank
offiziersraum
flugmeister(nice)
garten(nur zum fun)
und evt ne fun arena worin man andre gilden zum gildenfight inladen kann

außerdem sollte es gildenbündnisse geben,max zwischen 5gilden

falls blizz das machen würd wär wow luxus xD:


----------



## Traklar (14. Januar 2008)

ich bin gegen Spielerhäuser weil es eh schon teuer genug ist ein epic mount zu bekommen 5000g sin ja nich ohne und das Haus muss ja im vergleich noch teuerer sein, weil Reittier Haus was is realistisch gesehen wertvoller, also mindestens 8000 - 10000g wo soll man die herbekommen fragt sich dann bestimmt ein großteil der Wowler daraus folgt dann mehr goldkauf -- mehr acc auflöschungen und überteuererte Ah Preise 20 Kupferbarren (auf shattrath jetzt schon manchmal 15g) steigen auch ins unbezahlbare 100g bald keine seltenheit mehr. 

gegen Gildenhäuser bin ich nicht sofern man in denn Häusern auch was mit / für die Gilde machen kann nich nur  Bank da kann ich gleich in SW zur Bank laufen sondern auch so kleine Minievents z.B. ne gekaufte rockband im Haus   oder sowas

MfG Traklar


----------



## Spy123 (14. Januar 2008)

Painrain schrieb:


> also es sollten nur gildenhäuseer sein,keine spielerhäuser
> außerdem wäre es gut wenn man zwischen 10-30verschiedenen häusern die wahl hat,außerdem nen gildenhausportstein gibt und in jeder hauptstadt nen eingang dafür is
> man sollte features kaufen können am anfang gibts
> halle+ terasse
> ...



oder LineageII ^^


----------



## Dominanz (14. Januar 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> mhhm teuer  muss es sein^^oder nur gildenhäuser, gab es ned von blizzard erst ja wir  machen housing oder ?



playerhousing sollte nen releasefeature werden und soll immernoch irgendwann mal kommen
warscheinlich werden wir es zeitgleich mit duke nukem forever kriegen


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (14. Januar 2008)

Housing an sich, sehr gut...

Nimmt man sogar noch die Lösung ala Herr der Ringe, wärs fast Perfekt.

(Instanzierte "Viertel" ... in etwa 20 - 30 Häuser) [Wäre Perfekt machbar in den Städten ... UC z.b. ist ja Unterirdisch, Housinggebiet Oberirdisch wo die Alte Stadt stand !? Stormwind, gibts einfach nen Neues Viertel oder Beim Magierturm nen kleines "Portal" zum Housinggebiet, IF könnte man vielleicht Old IF doch eher DAZU verwenden, In Darnassus gibt es einen Riesigen Instanzierten "Baum" mit mehreren Häusern Drauf, Orgrimmar Könnte man Unterirdische Wohnungen verteilen (Zugang durch die OgrimmarArena ? ... ]

Doch...

Wozu Dann noch Gildenhäuser z.b ?

Denn durch die Gildenbanken, brauch man keinen Lagerplatz mehr... Is ja alles in der Bank wozu noch ins Haus was legen ?


----------



## xXKamikazeXx1990 (15. Januar 2008)

JO das is ne gute idee DarkRyuZ7 find ich gut aber einer hat gesagt mit gildenhäusern das is auch gut das nur gilde mitglider da rein können also ich fänd das super das kann dan schon so seine 100000 kosten also so das sich das nicht jede gilde leisten kann sondern nur große gilden und dan mann dafür einen bestimmten ruf haben muss in der stadt


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (15. Januar 2008)

ikit so etwas sinnloses es reicht mir wenn leute schon vor seher oder aldor bank da blöd rumstehen und eine auf afk machen, und was bringen die häuser....?


----------



## Swold (15. Januar 2008)

Bin auch dagegen. Hat imo absolut keinen Vorteil und bringt dem Spiel rein gar nichts.


----------



## Zoidee (15. Januar 2008)

außer rumsitzen macht man da eh nichts. müsste dann schon paar gute sachen in so einem haus geben, wie doppelten erholtbonus oder irgendwas was den berufen dient. erhöhte procchancen beim alchi zb oder veringerte mats. 
ansonsten eher sinnfrei so ein haus. meiner meinung nach jedenfalls


----------



## Magicnorris (15. Januar 2008)

wäre praktisch wenn es dort Schmiede, Kleiderschrank usw geben würde.
Das Problem, das man nur allein sein Haus betreten kann sollte man so lösen können, dass alle Gruppenmitglieder das Haus sehen und betreten können. Immerhin bis zu 40 Mann.


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2008)

Zoidee schrieb:


> außer rumsitzen macht man da eh nichts. müsste dann schon paar gute sachen in so einem haus geben, wie doppelten erholtbonus oder irgendwas was den berufen dient. erhöhte procchancen beim alchi zb oder veringerte mats.
> ansonsten eher sinnfrei so ein haus. meiner meinung nach jedenfalls



Das Konzept Housing ist schon seit 10 Jahren erprobt und beliebt - über den Sinn muss man nicht mehr diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt auch Leute die Spaß an RP Elementen haben.


----------



## Zoidee (15. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Konzept Housing ist schon seit 10 Jahren erprobt und beliebt - über den Sinn muss man nicht mehr diskutieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich erkenne da leider keinen sinn. aber wenn das so beliebt ist, wäre es nett, wenn du mir die vorzüge eines solchen hauses zeigen könntest. vielleicht überzeugt mich das ja.
danke


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ok ich bau mein haus vor den bg anmelder ;D und dann können alle 10 gold bezahlen wenn sie durch wollen ..

/dagegen .. wow = world of WARCRAFt = welt der kriegswerkstat .. und da will man töten und kein haus bauen .. ;d


----------



## friendlysoul (15. Januar 2008)

also ich fände gildehäuser nich schlecht, weil man so ein wirklich eigenes areal hat wo sich die gilde treffen kann und auch meetings abhalten kann (z.b. vor raids)...

reizen daran würde mich wenn ich dann wirklich nen festen platz hätte von dem ich dann "alles" erledigen kann was im normalen spielalltag so zu tun ist und das "lästige" laufen und fliegen dann wegfallen könnte...man würde auf diese weise ja auch die städte ein wenig entlasten.

Dann wäre auch wieder platz für neuerungen in den städten, die es dann auch wieder nur in den städten geben sollte um diese nicht nutzlos werden zu lassen.

und die idee das mit nem instanz-tor zu lösen, wo die spieler dann in ein housing areal kommen is garnich mal schlecht. allerdnigs würde ich das nicht mitten in die stadt bauen weil der traffic dann in diesem bereich doch ziemlich hoch wäre, oder? also ich finde, wenn man es kurz vor der stadt oder am stadtrand hat is es besser. Man könnte es auch als stadtviertel "anbauen" wo das instanz-tor dann steht.

In den häusern an sich würde ich mir dann halt funktionale sachen gut vorstellen können. Sprich also Reppen, Ruhestein, Zugang zu Lehrer und AH...vielleicht auch portale zu den anderen Hauptstädten...quasi ein mini-shattrath *g*...naja aber alles nur träumerei^^

bei den neuerungen in den städten wäre mal schön wenn blizzard sich dann was einfallen lassen würde...ich würde z.b. nen direktzugang zum lehrer (klassen) mal ganz schön finden (halt ähnlich wie nen ruhestein oder portal)...weil immer mit portal und ruhestein finde ich schon sehr lästig...ich denke ich bin nich der einzige der das so empfindet


----------



## knochenhand (15. Januar 2008)

wozu,

blödsinniger spielkram, need more tontent....


----------



## KICKASSEZ (15. Januar 2008)

das fände ich auch toll.. aber der meinung, dass man es nicht nur mit gold sondern auch rohstoffen bauen könnte, bin ich auch!

oder wie wärs mit einem sechsten nebenberuf: architekt?

da könnte man sich mit rohstoffen eben hinter einem solchen instanzportal in hauptstädten, ausser bonzen sogar auf schönen inseln, ein haus bauen und editieren...

wär doch ganz nett!


----------



## Zoidee (15. Januar 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> das fände ich auch toll.. aber der meinung, dass man es nicht nur mit gold sondern auch rohstoffen bauen könnte, bin ich auch!
> 
> oder wie wärs mit einem sechsten nebenberuf: architekt?
> 
> ...



ja, das wäre eine kurzzeitige beschäftigung. aber welcher sinn steckt dahinter? was kann so ein haus?? ohne irgendwelche speziellen attribute ist so ein haus doch nutzlos, oder seh ich das falsch? (RP jetz mal ausgenommen)


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2008)

Zoidee schrieb:


> also ich erkenne da leider keinen sinn. aber wenn das so beliebt ist, wäre es nett, wenn du mir die vorzüge eines solchen hauses zeigen könntest. vielleicht überzeugt mich das ja.
> danke



Ich kann auch keinem Blinden die Farbe Rot erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (15. Januar 2008)

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das das so ein Flop wird wie das WOW interne Sprachchat wird. Klar wär das mal was neues udn anfangs bestimmt beliebt u.s.w weiter aber nach und nach wird das nachlassen.

MfG
Acho


----------



## Zoidee (15. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich kann auch keinem Blinden die Farbe Rot erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schwachsinnige antwort. das zeigt mir dass du entweder nicht weisst wozu dieses haus gut ist oder einfach nur keine lust hast es mir zu erklären. beides schade, aber lässt sich nicht ändern.
ich kenne dieses housing-konzept nicht aus anderen spielen. es wäre daher nett wenn du dich doch "überwinden" könntest und dem "blinden" die farbe rot erklärst.


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

WORUM ES GEHT: SPaß, sein eigenes Haus zu ebsitzen, und es sich vielleicht einrochten zu können, MUSS denn alles was man hat einem im Spiel voranbringen? Wozu haben manche Leute den Frostsöbler? der kann auch nichts speziell besondereres als ein Normales Epicreitmaount.

Ihr gehört schon zu der generation Zocker, denen es nur ums besser sein geht, Spaß hat wohl kaum was damit zu tun oder? Ja der Sinn eines Spieles  ist es Spaß zu haben, nicht nur immer besser und besser zu sein als ein anderes.

Also was bringt dir das Housing ingame: SPaß!!!!
wenn du ingame keinen Spaß möchtest, ok dann frag ich mich, ob es eigentlich überhaupt gut ist, daß su WoW zockst.

Bei Ironforge könnte man auch am Nordhang des Berges zum Sumpfland hin eineige Häuser ansiedeln, schließlich sind dort schon welche, an nem See, mit kleiner Farm etc, man hätet da am ganzen Gebirge massig Platz dazu.


----------



## ThomasO (15. Januar 2008)

WOW goes RealLife - das muss doch echt nicht sein!!!
Haus ? Wozu ?

Für Items ? Dafür gibt es das Inventar und die (Gilden-)Bank

Als Statussymbol ? Glaubt Ihr echt ich bleibe ne Stunde vor einen Haus stehen und bewundere es ?

In der realen Welt immer mehr Big Brother und Ingame von WoW mehr Privatsphäre - wie Paradox *kopfschüttel* .


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Zoidee schrieb:


> schwachsinnige antwort. das zeigt mir dass du entweder nicht weisst wozu dieses haus gut ist oder einfach nur keine lust hast es mir zu erklären. beides schade, aber lässt sich nicht ändern.
> ich kenne dieses housing-konzept nicht aus anderen spielen. es wäre daher nett wenn du dich doch "überwinden" könntest und dem "blinden" die farbe rot erklärst.



Naja die Verwendung von "schwachsinnig" ist nicht gerade das, was man unter gutem Umgangston versteht. Aber ich schätze Tikume hat eher grad nicht die Lust das zu erklären bzw. steckt schon seit Jahren zu tief in der RPG-Matiere. Da ist dir irgendwann nicht mehr bewusst, dass einige Spieler Housing nicht kennen. ;-)

Gilden oder Spielerhäuser vermitteln einfach ein viel stärkeres RP-Gefühl, von dem heutzutage leider, zumindest in der WoW-Community, anscheinend nicht mehr viel vorhanden ist. Du hast einfach ein heimatliches Gefühl für deine Spielfigur oder Gilde, kannst Trophäen sammeln und präsentieren, das Haus nach eigenen Wünschen einrichten, deine Sachen da einlagern. In Spielen wie Ultima-Online, konntest du, je nach Crafting-Lust und GM-Schleimerei, auch die Größe und das Aussehen deines Hauses individuell bestimmen.


----------



## Guhli (15. Januar 2008)

was haltet ihr davon wenn es ein schlachtfeld gibt... was 2tage die woche fuer 3stunden offen ist... in diesem schlacht feld gibt es dann ca 10 burgen die man erobern kann als ally.... und wenn die 3 stunden vorbei sind behält die ally die burg bis zum nächten kampf am anderen tag...
die burgen sollten die möglichkeit haben das man dadurch in eine besondere ini gehn kann die fuer andere leute die keine burg haben nicht zugänglich ist und auch richtig gute und besondere items dropen.... das wäre was fuer die ganzen pvp gilden mal als ally in den krieg zu ziehn... nur sollten dann aller dings die server etwas besser sein... weil ne menge los sein wird dann...

die ally sollte auch die möglichkeit haben mit bis zu 2 anderen allys ein bnd einzugehn damit man sich selber ned killt...


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

ThomasO schrieb:


> WOW goes RealLife - das muss doch echt nicht sein!!!
> Haus ? Wozu ?
> Für Items ? Dafür gibt es das Inventar und die (Gilden-)Bank
> Als Statussymbol ? Glaubt Ihr echt ich bleibe ne Stunde vor einen Haus stehen und bewundere es ?
> ...




<Klischee-Box auf> *seufz* Früher war (die Rollenspiel-Atmosphäre)|(alles) besser. *g* </Klischee-Box zu>


----------



## Steve Coal (15. Januar 2008)

Also aus eigener Erfahrung ist mir das Housing nicht bekannt sprich ich spiele nur WoW und da gibts das ja nicht.
Bisher kenn ich das nur aus den Buffed Shows in denen das HDRO-Housing gezeigt wurde.

Ich muss sagen ich brauch das nicht!
Mag sein dass das einige auf RP-Servern mögen, aber ich hab so den Eindruck dass auf normalen servern wo nur mit lol, rofl und sonstigen mehrbuchstabigen Buchstaben gespielt wird irgendwie dann das nicht ganz passen würde wenn sich alle ihr Haus mit Teppichen und Vorhängen schmücken würden.

Ich hab keinen Bedarf an einem eigenen Haus. Ich hab ne Bank, ne Gildenbank, und wenn ich mich auslogge setz ich mich in ein Gasthaus.
Wer möchte, der darf gerne Häuslebauer machen, wegen mir muss das aber nicht unbedingt in WoW implementiert werden.


----------



## Zoidee (15. Januar 2008)

@ Grimmrog
musst ja nicht gleich patzig werden ^^
mir würde so ein haus zb. keinen spaß machen, wenn es keine besonderen attribute hat.  dir schon. geschmäcker sind verschieden. das ist meine meinung und ich respektiere andere meinungen. ihr scheint das nicht zu tun. schade.

@ ZAM
danke für die antwort!


----------



## Melian (15. Januar 2008)

ich find es gibt in den städten auch genug häuser, die keine bewohner haben, dass man gut rp machen kann, ohne gerade ein eigenes haus zu haben.
zumal hinzukommt, dass ich mir so ein haus wohl mit meinem rp char niemals leisten werden kann.
Aber wenns kommen würde, würd ich auch nicht dagegen wettern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (15. Januar 2008)

xXKamikazeXx1990 schrieb:


> JO das is ne gute idee DarkRyuZ7 find ich gut aber einer hat gesagt mit gildenhäusern das is auch gut das nur gilde mitglider da rein können also ich fänd das super das kann dan schon so seine 100000 kosten also so das sich das nicht jede gilde leisten kann sondern nur große gilden und dan mann dafür einen bestimmten ruf haben muss in der stadt


Bist du von Beruf Ausgrenzer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entweder alle oder keiner, sonst muß der Monatsbeitrag für große Gilden steigen oder für kleine sinken.


----------



## zificult (15. Januar 2008)

ich finde gildenhäuser irgendwie für WoW unpassend, denn es passt irgwie nicht zum spiel.
Gildenhäuser hingegen finde ich sehr interressant. Man könnte sie instanzieren wie zB bei Guildwars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man könnte dann zB das design des Gildenhauses verändern, freispielbar vllt durch gelegte Bosse. (zB bei Kael ne Halle im Blutelfenstyle mit shishas^^)


----------



## BobaFett (15. Januar 2008)

vor WoW habe ich fast 3 Jahre DAoC (Dark Age of Camelot) gespielt, dort gab es ein sehr gutes Housing für Gilden als auch für Spieler, man konnte Verkäufer vor die Tür bzw Terrasse stellen (in DAoC gabs keine AH's). Im Haus selber konnte man Innenarchitekt spielen,  so konnte man die Trophäen von Mobs austellen usw. 

Hier mal der link zu der Erweiterung von DAoC. http://camelot-europe.goa.com/foundations/home.php?lng=de


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

Ich bin ja nicht direkt patzig geworden, nur ists doch erschreckend, wenn einige Leute den Sinn im Spiel nur noch unter besser werden verstehen, und nichts mit Spaß verbinden, dann brauch man doch gleich keine Rüstungsdesigns mehr, und nimmt das design X, desen werte sich dann nur nach der Rüstung ändern.
Alos Warum kein housing, sollte die Frage sein? DIe Antwort wäre dann: zu aufwändig, zu faul etc, eien Frima die kein Housing erstellt, ist in meien Augen einfahc zu faul dazu, blizzard blockt es eben ab, obwohl es so viele Spieler gibt, die es möchten, nur sieht blizzard für sich selbst keinen nutzen darin.
Seh ich zumindest so.

naja und RP in WoW gibts ja eigentlich nicht, und wer im WoW Rp betreibt, könnte das sicherlich in anderen Spielen besser ausleben, man muss halt schon sehr angetan sein von der WoW Story um RP zu betreiben.
Stellen wir usn mal vor, jemand der RP macht, möchte den Content RP technisch nachspielen, wir macht man das dann, sich wieder und wieder nen Grund zu geben (Rp-technisch)zum 100x durch die gleiche ini zu gehen?


----------



## kaali (15. Januar 2008)

was soll ich mit nem doofen haus in wow, reinsetzen und fenrseh gucken?
würde da sowiso nur die ersten und letzten paar sekunden des "wow tags" reingehen
und dafür dann gold farmen und abstriche in der performance?
ne danke selbst die gildenhäuser ind irgen twie schwachsinn finde ich

und das blizzard das noch nicht umgesetzt hat is mir irgentwie kla^^

Die sollen dann lieber nen friseur machen oder nen kleidungsladen das wär besser


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

Wozu brauchst du nen friseur udn nen Kleidungsladen? bringt dir doch genauso wenig wie ein Haus.

kleidungsladen haste sowieso in SW, nur musste dann deine Rüssi dazu ausziehen^^


----------



## Zoidee (15. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du nen friseur udn nen Kleidungsladen? bringt dir doch genauso wenig wie ein Haus.
> 
> kleidungsladen haste sowieso in SW, nur musste dann deine Rüssi dazu ausziehen^^



finde ich genauso doof ^^


----------



## Pymonte (15. Januar 2008)

wär dafür, bs nun eventdays sind, frieseure, pets usw... is alles an sich sinlos aber trägt zur atmosphäre bei. Für RP hats sicherlich noch nen besonderen stellen wert, für non rp eher die besseren features.

wird vermutlich kein dauerbrenner sein, aber wenns rauskommt sind die leute, die hier schreiben "brauch kein gildenhaus" vermutlich doch versucht sich eins zu holen. En nettes Statussymbol wärs. 

wers gar nicht will/braucht muss es sich ja nicht holen/reingehen *shrug*


----------



## Mr. Shaban (15. Januar 2008)

hi

ich habe vor wow anarchy gespielt und mich dort ein wenig mit Gildenkriegen Gildenhäusern und so etwas beschäftigt und muss sagen, das einfach ein Haus in dem man ein wenig Dekoration aufstellen kann und 'ne Urkunde für Errungenschaften nicht mehr so wirklich State of the Art sind, es braucht ein Konzept drumherum.

So hatten Gildenhäuser (spiele seit mehr als 2 jahren nicht mehr anarchy)  Werkstätten und Operationsräume, die zum Beispiel das Twinken vereinfachten indem man Boni auf Operationsfertigkeiten bekam um Implantate einzubauen. Des weiteren gab es noch so etwas wie Türme, die einen bestimmten Level hatten, und man musste Twinks in dieser Levelrange haben um diese zu behalten und diese Türme wiederum gaben der ganzen Gilde Boni.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Wow ist ein total anderes Spiel und wenn man Housing einbauen möchte dann muss man auch ein Konzept haben in das es hineinpasst.

Und zur Zeit muss ich sagen, fühl ich mich auch ein wenig zuhause, wenn ich nach langem Spiel ermattet nach OG komme und davor die Kampfhähne immer noch um die Wette duellieren, oder nach UC und dort verstohlen Allys vorbeihuschen sehe, die in die Instanzen im Osten wollen, und und und...

P.S. Also ihr merkt schon ich finde wow braucht keine Spielerhäuser, aber was ich echt mal interressant fände und auch meines Erachtens gut machbar ist, eine große Halle in jeder Stadt, die eine Art Ausstellung expo ist, in der man Dinge anpreisen kann, und Gildennamen so echt lesbar auf Schildern gerendert werden, und man auch Gildenstatistiken einsehen kann, u.U ne art gildenshop wäre auch interressant, weil man das gleich mit dem gildenbank konto verknüpfen könnte.


MfG

Shaban


----------



## Mannoroth (15. Januar 2008)

Housing wäre ne klasse sache, ausserdem hats Blizz ja vor WoW release angekündigt. Warum Housing, naja, als alter Daoc spieler is das ne nette nebensache.

Das Haus einrichten gestalten, diverse Trophäen aufstellen, von großen Raidbossen ( Hogger) =). 
Eine eigene schmiede, das erspart das ewige rungelaufe, eigenes großes lagerfach... und für alte Rüstungssets
T 4/5/6 ne art Schaufensterpuppe oder so, das man es net irgendwann doch ma verkaufen / entzaubern muss..

Gerade für solche sachen fänd ichs echt nice....


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (26. Januar 2008)

hallo? was träumt ihr ganze zeit wacht endlich auf....

in wow bringen solche häuser garnichts und ich meine damit überhaupt garnichts.
immer gilden versammlung lol das kann man auch im ts regeln oder gilden chat wenn so etwas nicht geben wurde dann könnte ich es noch verstehen wegen häusern.....


----------



## DRancer1989 (26. Januar 2008)

Ich find die Idee vom Housing grundsetzlich nicht verkehrt, aber in einer der Hauptstädter ist bescheuert und irgentwo im Gelände ist auch scheiße.
Wenn das eingeführt wirs, dann in einem eigenen Teretorium.


----------



## Martok (26. Januar 2008)

am besten wie in lotro  für jede rasse andere häuser zonen, mit anderen aussehen der häuser.


----------



## Hasal (26. Januar 2008)

Ist ne gute Idee, aber was soll das bringen?
Mal vom Gildenhaus ausgesehen, was sicher nicht anders wäre als bei einem Spielerhaus. Soll da ein leeres Haus stehen in dem maximal ein Gastwirt der Bier und Nahrung verkauft und ansonsten nur Optik?

Ich bin mir sicher, am Anfang will es jeder haben, aber später gibt es keinen nutzen mehr dafür.


----------



## Tpohrl (26. Januar 2008)

Hmmm.., der Sinn von housing in WoW entzieht sich etwas meiner Vorstellungskraft.
Aber klar.., kauft Häuser, rückt mit Möbeln umher, macht ja auch einiges her mit dem es sich dann trefflich prahlen lässt. 
Auch kann man dann nur hoffen das die Häuser Schalldicht/Chatdicht sind, das schützt innern wie außen stehende vor preisgabe allzu geheimer geheimnisse oder aber dem geistigen Durchfall der den Chat zur Zeit füllt^^

Eher Sinn machen würde evtl ein Marktplatz auf dem ein Gilden NPC den Marktstand hütet und Waren angeboten werden. Dies wäre eine öffentliches geschehen das evtl. mehr Rollenspiel bringt und nicht ein isolieren durch housing.


----------



## B_e_a_V_e_R (26. Januar 2008)

kennst du den? einen punkt!  >>>   .      <<<
die dinger sind klasse, weil man beim sprechen ne pause machen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt, bin auch dafür^^ nur anders instanziert, ne art wohnsiedlung, nur das diese in distrikte ähnlich be gw aufgeteilt sind,

mfg beaver


----------



## Skadiwing (26. Januar 2008)

in Lotro gibts ja sowohl Sippen- als auch Privathäuser (in zwei Preisklassen) und das funktioniert sehr sehr gut. Gehen würde es also schon.


----------



## eumel1978 (26. Januar 2008)

habe mir gerade das pro und kontra durchgelesen und finde wenn  gildenhäuser eingeführt werden sollten dann für alle gilden und das noch nicht mal mit gold. damit auch jeder einer chance bekommt in den genuss zu kommen. es kommt ja auch nicht umbedingt jeder in den genuss die großen raidinis zu spielen z.b..
denke wenn man ein haus in jede stadt stellt und das mit ein portal ausstattet zum betreten ist es ok und in den häuser sollte man verschiedene verbesserungen bekommen können.

allerdings glaube ich nicht das es so sinnvoll ist. wenn sollte man eine art ruhmeshalle einführen, wo man sehen kann wie weit eine gilde in sachen raids ist usw. 

und wenn man sagt das die wege zum schmied u.ä. zu weit sind, sollte blizz hingehen und vielleicht eine , zwei oder mehr schmieden aufstellen in den hauptstädten.


----------



## Magickevin (26. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das garnicht so schlecht ich meine, was ist daran verkehrt? und wenns niemand will denn soll Blizzard doch eine umfrage starten anstatt uns hier so zu quälen 

was soll den passieren? Mehr als Ablehnung der Spieler kann doch nicht Passieren ist doch wie wenn man nach nem Date fragt, Mehr als nen Korb bekomm kann man einfach nicht


----------



## Elemerus (26. Januar 2008)

ich fänd die idee gut nur das mit den kosten wird schlimm features fäbnde ich persönlich auch gut zum teil welche die man sich kaufen kann aber auch sachen die man in instanzen finden kann (z.b. einen gutschein für einen garten etc.) und das man sich nen teich holen kann da ein paar fischchen reintun kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonesmasher@Blutkessel (26. Januar 2008)

LOL schon wieder das thema-.-

Spielerhäuser sin schwachsin.
Wer sich n haus bauen will, soll lieber Sims oder son müll zocken!

Aber Gildenhäuser wären ja noch ok, wenns da z.b. sowas wie nen Kalender geben würde in dem man Raid Termine festlegen kann(oder andere wichtige Notizen damit die Gildennachrichten nich immer so lang sin).

Aber naja is ja eh nur spekulation oder hat von euch irgendwer nachweisbare fakten??
Nein??Dan lasst doch bitte diese sinnlosen Threads.

PS:SDie  SuFu is ne echt gute Erfindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MFG
Bones


----------



## Tikume (26. Januar 2008)

Bonesmasher@Blutkessel schrieb:


> Spielerhäuser sin schwachsin.
> Wer sich n haus bauen will, soll lieber Sims oder son müll zocken!



Unsinn, in etlichen Spielen wie Ultima Online, Star Wars Galaxies, Dark Age of Camelot, Everquest 2, etc haben Spielerhäuser bewiesen dass sie ein extrem beliebtes Konzept sind.

Kann vielleicht jemand der nur Wow spielt nicht verstehen.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Januar 2008)

Da WoW das am wenigsten Rollenspiellastige Spiel von allen ist, macht gerade dieses Housing hier auch am wenigsten Sinn.


----------



## Bonesmasher@Blutkessel (26. Januar 2008)

@ Tikume

Wenn jemand n Haus haben will, dann kann er ja eines der genanten Spiele spielen.
WoW is bis jetzt auch gut ohne zurecht gekommen (wie man an den 10mio AKTIVEN accounts sehn kann).

Btw:Ich spiele auch noch HdRO und SWG.

MFG
Bones


----------



## Zhou Tai (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo erstmal also ich weiß net ob ihrs wusstet aber in guildwars gibts auch Gildenhäuser  da kann man auf der karte große gildenschlachten machen hab net alles durchgelesen wollts halt erwähnen das wäre echt geil ne eigene Warsongschlucht oder wiedas nochmal heißt  da konnt man sich mit gold auch item verkäufer schmiede undandere händler kaufen damit die in der haupt halleder gildenhäuser stehen ach das waren noch zeiten ehct geiel schalchten hab ich mit meiner gilde verbracht !!

Oh ich schweif ab sry!
Bin voll dafür!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (26. Januar 2008)

> jo, und JEDER will ein Haus haben...tja was passiert? 100000XXX Häuser in OG/SW/wo auch immer



es gibt ja nur jeweils EIN haus mit nem eingang der einer inni ähnelt undd da kann jeder rein und ommt in sein eigenens haus.
also gibt es nur ein haus in sw,if,darnassus,exodar,og,uc,donnerfels,silbermond...


@topic
wäre echt ne geile sache nur wenns gelf kostet is für mich wieder schlecht hab nämlich keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## Shadlyin (26. Januar 2008)

xXKamikazeXx1990 schrieb:


> Also ich fänd es echt geil wenn mann sich sein eigenes Haus kaufen könnte also zb. in Og steht dan ein Haus wo eine Tür is wie bei einer Inni und wenn du selber rein gehst bist du in deinem Haus wo kein anderer rein kann außer man läd ihn ein in dem Haus kann mann dan zb. Einen Tresor hat oder eine Schmiede oder so was einfach für 70ger die zuviel geld haben ^^ was haltet ihr davon?



wurde angeküdigt, dass es das nicht geben wird.


----------



## Barlyn (26. Januar 2008)

bin definitiv dagegen. ich meine - mit nem haus - was macht man da? rein, bank/tresor auf, sachen rein/raus wieder raus. und ich meine, wow ist auch ohne housing schon gut zurecht gekommen.
also von mir ein definitives nein..

bahn frei zum zerrupfen


----------



## Tikume (26. Januar 2008)

Bonesmasher@Blutkessel schrieb:


> @ Tikume
> 
> Wenn jemand n Haus haben will, dann kann er ja eines der genanten Spiele spielen.
> WoW is bis jetzt auch gut ohne zurecht gekommen (wie man an den 10mio AKTIVEN accounts sehn kann).



Mit dem Argument könnte man jede Entwicklung an dem Spiel einstellen. Es ist doch eher dass es bei der Größe und den Einnahmen peinlich ist dass es so etwas bisher noch nicht gibt.

p.s.: 10 Minuten SWG Trial zählt nicht


----------



## Skylla (26. Januar 2008)

Housing-Diskussion


----------



## Esgarothan (26. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch fürs Player-Housing, ich versteh nicht warum sie die Community so dagegen sperrt...
Für mich als (Halb-)RPler wären sie ein dicker Pluspunkt für das Spiel.

Und warum wird das "Dagegen" mit "Nutzlos" begründet??? Wenn ihr es überflüssig findet kauft euch halt keins, zwingt euch ja keiner. Aber die Möglichkeit zu haben ist ganz klar ein Vorteil, denn ohne hat man garkeine Wahl...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (26. Januar 2008)

also zum gildenhousing denke ich folgendes:

in der stadt könnten 2-5 gildenhäuser eingefügt werden, die man bis zu einer woche vorher MIETEN kann, was einen bestimmten beitrag kostet, dann könnte es einen zeitraum geben in dem sich alle gildenmitglieder die online sind vor dem gildenhaus einfinden, sobald dies geschehen ist, kann der guildmaster die tür mti einem schlüssel öffnen, der in sein inventar gekommen ist...

nun können innerhalb von 5 minuten alle gildenmitglieder in das haus, das in folgende bereiche unterteilt ist: 

1. eventraum: willkürlich von blizz bestimmte dinge, die sich auf einer bühne abspielen...
2. küche: ein kühlschrank, der je 50 portionen essen und trinken enthält, diese kosten nichts, verschwinden jedoch beim verlassen des hauses (prinzip: waffen verschwinden beim verlassen der festung der stürme)
3. "spielzimmer": ein raum, gefüllt mit verschiedenen minispielen...
4. schankraum: fröhliches besaufen, personal ist immer anwesend, überteuerte getränke... XD


so könnte ich mir das vorstellen *träum* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Seyma


----------



## Occasus (26. Januar 2008)

Bin definitiv für ein GILDENhaus. Sollte teuer sein, ansonsten ist gleich alles überfüllt. Innendrin der Tresor und eventuell sollte sich das haus ausbauen lassen. mehr gold == schöneres haus?

naja, kanns mir aber nicht so richtig vorstellen


----------



## Bonesmasher@Blutkessel (26. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mit dem Argument könnte man jede Entwicklung an dem Spiel einstellen. Es ist doch eher dass es bei der Größe und den Einnahmen peinlich ist dass es so etwas bisher noch nicht gibt.
> 
> p.s.: 10 Minuten SWG Trial zählt nicht



Hmm,
ich wollte damit nich ausdrücken, dass man dann jede Entwicklung an dem Spiel einstellen könnte, sondern nur, das es in WoW nicht so recht reinpasst (so sehe ich es zumindest).

Wenn es nicht so rübergekommen ist,wie ich es meinte,dann tut es mir leid und ich entschuldige mich dafür, dass es missverständlich ausgedrück war.

Ich glaube einfach nicht , dass sich Spielerhäuser in WoW so großer beliebtheit erfreuen werden, das sie kontinuirlich genutzt würden.
Mein Haus in SWG auf Rori im Naboo style fand nach kurzerZeit auch keine beachtung mehr (und nein es war kein 10min trial^^)

Ich bin einfach nur der ansicht, dass Gildenhäuser vollkommen aureichend wären
und das sich das Team von Blizzard eher dem karakter widmen sollte (zu dem, wie bereits erwänt, für mich kein Housing dazu gehört).

Das wars dann erst mal von mir. Wer jetzt flamen will kann ja nen Thread erstellen(z.b. flames gegen Bonesmasher@Blutkessel)^^

MFG
Bones


----------



## 5Heiko12 (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo auch von mir,

ein eigenes Haus ganz klar dafür, aber nur für Gilden.
   -Jede Gilde sollte ein Haus haben für Treffen und sonstiges sach
   -Klar ein system wie in inis mit portalen vor der tür
   -was ich als ansporn reinstecken würde das die gilde mit den meisten mitglieder, besten pvp spielern,... für alle Spieler öffentlich gemacht werden darf. Darin sehe ich auch eine anregung an die gilden besser zu werden und natürlich sich noch zu steigern und dann verschwinden vielleicht auch die ganzen kleinen gilden undalles wird übersichtlicher.

Soweit mal von mir, werdet nun mehr von mir zu hören bekommen, man sieht sich vielleicht ingame bye


----------



## Kiluan (27. Januar 2008)

Ich finds gut das es kein Housing gibt:
Geldverschwendung
Wofür willst nen Haus? Drinn rumstehen mehr net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Platzverschwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Blizz das es das net in WoW gibt.


----------



## derWizi (27. Januar 2008)

in anarchy online gibt es ja die möglichkeit des städtebau´s. man mietet sich ein gebiet und setzt dann gebäude drauf die verschiedene boni für alle organisations member geben. z.b. schneller schwimmen oder mehr ausdauer. das war eigentlich sehr nice das system. nur in wow nicht umsetzbar da die welt von wow um einiges kleiner ist als in AO und auch zu "vollgepackt".

Aber schaut euch doch mal in den städten um. da gibt es genügend häuser die nicht begehbar sind. die könnte man z.b. instanzieren. was allerdings ziemlich blöde aussehen würde wenn da überall blaue strudel wären. eine lösung wäre z.b. türen mit schlüsseln versehen. die schlüssel gibts beim hauskauf dazu und man kann sich neue anfertigen lassen. könnte so nen system wie bei den gildenröcken werden. in den häusern könnte man räume einrichten die, je nach verwdnungszweck boni geben, wie bei AO. z.b. ne gute küche gibt +15 kochfertigkeiten. nen schlafzimmer gibt willenskraft z.b. somit hätten die häuser nen ganz praktischen wert.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Januar 2008)

*schloss knacken 375* hihihi

ne das ginge natürlich  nicht^^


----------



## SixNight (27. Januar 2008)

Wenn jeder acc sein eigenes haus hätte wäre des sau assi aba so gildebhäuser wären schon funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JamiroDracon (27. Januar 2008)

Housing ist eine recht interesante sache! 
OK für einige die vergessen haben das es sich bei WoW doch noch um ein Online Rollenspiel handelt eher zweitrangiger natur! 
Aber es soll vorkommen das sich doch von zeit zu zeit sogar Rollenspieler in einem ORPG finden lassen!
Diese würden denn wohl eher den Spaßfaktor dabei bevorzugen als den reinen nutzen!
Star Wars Galaxies hatte da beim nutzen der Häuser zumindest eine praktische lösung!
In dem die häuser eine interne itembegrenzung hatten!
So konnten sich die rollenspieler ausleben indem sie sich ihre häuser wohnlich einrichteten und die nicht so rollenspielbegeisterten, die Häuser als Lager benutzen(ja es gibt Eine Bank und ne Gildenbank)! Naund?
Ich kenn genug verrückte die immernoch meckern das sie nicht genug platz haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die idee des zugangs durch nenn instanzenportal in den Hauptstäten würde auch nicht die Spielwelt an sich so beeinflussen!
Was das betretten von einzelnen oder freunden betrifft so gabs auch dazu bei SWG eine nette lösung!
Eine art Friendlist fürs haus!
Wer nun sagt sowas ist überflüssig dem kann ich nur sagen ... man wird ja nicht gezwungen eins zu kaufen!
Und da ja auch die frage gestellt wurde was kann man in so einem Haus machen!
Nun ich habe schon nette abende in solchen häusern verbracht wo man gut einen gehoben(im zweifel auch vorm rechner/was allerdings den chat nach ner weile auch ohne WoW hilfe beeinträchtigt) hat und einfach nur spaß hatte(sowas geht auch ohne das man dabei mobs killen muss)
Sogesehen sehe ich da eigentlich nur postitives, da ja die negativen seiten mal ehrlich aussen vor gelassen werden können!
Es steigert von einigen spieler den spaßfaktor und beeinträchtigt (im normal fall) nicht die anderen spieler!
Selbes gild natürlich auch für Gildenhallen! Die können denn eben für nenn gildentreffen verwendet werden(da ja doch die meisten kneipen in WoW recht beengt sind)
Und thema geldverschwendung was schon mehrmals genannt wurde kann ich nur nochmal auf weiter oben verweisen!MAN MUSS KEINS KAUFEN WENN MAN NICHT MÖCHTE! Und wer das geld dafür ausgeben will dem soll es doch vergönnt sein!


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2008)

Bonesmasher@Blutkessel schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach nicht , dass sich Spielerhäuser in WoW so großer beliebtheit erfreuen werden, das sie kontinuirlich genutzt würden.
> Mein Haus in SWG auf Rori im Naboo style fand nach kurzerZeit auch keine beachtung mehr (und nein es war kein 10min trial^^)



Wenn man es halbwegs richtig macht, wäre es auch in Wow beliebt. Dass Du an Housing keinen Gefallen findest mag sein, aber gerade in SWG war es extrem beliebt und es gab viele Häuser die wirklich extrem liebevoll eingerichtet waren. Sowas ist für RP einfach eine sehr schöne Sache.
Sogar in Daoc wo die Leute auch extrem PvP fixiert waren hatte Housing viele Freunde.

Es wird immer Leute geben denen sowas egal ist, aber man sollte vielleicht daran denken dass man nicht der einzige Spieler ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (27. Januar 2008)

Das war mal geplannt aber ich meine gelesen zu haben das Blizz das housing  nicht einführt auf alle fälle nicht mit wotlk 

Wenn ich ganz erlich bin braucht das auch keine sau das würde doch nur dazu führen das alle aus den Haupstädten verschwinden und in ihren häuser rumgameln


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2008)

Warum sollte das passieren? Bank, Auktionshaus, Schlachtfeldanmeldungen und die entsprechenden Chats hättest Du wohl eh nicht im Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (27. Januar 2008)

Ich finde häuser sehr interessant, aber festungen fände ich sogar noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenu (27. Januar 2008)

BLA BLA BLA, dieser Thema wurde schonmal erwähnt.

Ich sage nur das:

World Of Warcraft ist nicht Gleich Herrn Der Ringe, also vergisst eure idee. Blizzard wird das nie machen denn das würde denn Server Kapazität übersteigen, auf gut Deutsch es ist unmöglich so was zu machen.


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2008)

Rabenu schrieb:


> World Of Warcraft ist nicht Gleich Herrn Der Ringe, also vergisst eure idee. Blizzard wird das nie machen denn das würde denn Server Kapazität übersteigen, auf gut Deutsch es ist unmöglich so was zu machen.



Denkst Du etwa ein Wow Server fasst mehr Spieler als ein EQ2, LOTRO, UO oder Daoc Server? Wenn die anderen Spiele das abkönnen, warum sollte es nicht in Wow realisierbar sein?


----------



## dudu power (27. Januar 2008)

Ich wäre nur für die Gildenhäuser mit denem man dann Gildenkämpfe usw. machen kann. (Wie in GW) tut mir leid für die Rechtschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anti-Dot (27. Januar 2008)

Em ja das mit den Gildenhäusern würd ich ganz lustig finden. Sollten se aber so nach dem Motto von Guildwars klauen^^ So ka da steht en Typ dann in Og oder SW den redest du an und der portet dich dann in das angewählte Gildenhaus. Preise würd ich sagen so 10.000g für ein kleines, 20.000 für ein mittleres, und 50.000g für ein großes Gildenhaus. Die dann halt auf so Inseln sind oder so quasi ne eigene ini oder so.

Sollte aber dann auch so ausgetüftelt sein das ein Tor dort ist wo nur der Gildenmeister den Schlüssel hat, der aber dann einstellen kann wer alles reindarf, gildenmitglieder, andere gilden, oder sogar allis. Man sollte sich aber dann auch Wachen usw kaufen können und wie einen richtigen Raid andere Feidliche Gilden plündern können wenn sie ein gewissen wohlstand erreicht haben.

Zu den Gilden-Inseln sag ich jetzt ma, wäre es lustig wenn man Lehrer für jede Klasse kaufen kann, ne Gildenbank, Händler für alles, Berufe usw. vll noch so nen kleine Miene wo man zahlen muss und dort spawnen dann jeden tag so und so viel Erze, oder ein Botanikum. Allerdings sollte es dann auch etwas für die Kürschner geben die dann Wildtiere dort töten können und kürschnern.

Was mich aber am meisten reitzen würde wären Übungspupen, also ne puppe wo du einfach 1std lang sinnlos reinhaust und den Skill für die jeweile Waffe maximiest. Oder ne eigene Kampfarena für Gildeninterne wäre lustig.

Naja is ja egal ich sprüh eh nur so vor ideen, bevor ich hier en Roman schreib hör ich ma auf^^
Naja also dann bis denn gl und hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctarix (27. Januar 2008)

Also das Modell von DaoC (Dark age of Camelot) ist jahrelang erprobt, find ich sehr ausgereift. Verschiedene Hausmodelle mit verschiedenen Preisklassen und Mietklassen, freie gestalltung der außen und inneneinrichtung, NPCs und Crafteruntersilien (amboss etc) zum reinstellen (begrenzt), zusätzlicher bindemöglichkeit, freie einstellung der berechtigungen anderer spieler gegenüber...
Es wäre dann zwar ein zusätzliches gebiet nötig, aber ich bin davon überzeugt das, auch wenn dieses nicht klein ausfällt, ein schönes flecken im WoW universum darstellen wird. Die anzahl der grundstücke sollte aber begrenzt sein. Z.b. pro fraktion 9gebiete mit je 20 siedlungen die je 10 grundstücke bieten, was dann 1800 grundstücke ausmacht. Zudem sollte pro account nur 1 grundstück erwerbbar sein, pro gilde nur ein haus, was die anzahl der erforderlichen häuser reduziert. Zudem sollte ein preismodell erstellt werden das sich nicht jeder sofort ein haus erwerben kann. z.b. kleine hütte 100g +20g/woche miete / haus 500g +50g/woche miete, villa 1000g +100g/woche miete, herrenhaus 5000g +250g/woche miete.
Die einrichtung sollte auch nicht zu günstig ausfallen, das nimmt schonmal ne menge gold aus dem spiel und reizt mehr zum handeln.
Zum punkt, sowas ist konzeptklau. Ich will nicht aufzählen was alles für ideen aus bereits existierenden konzepten kopiert wurden. Es gibt nunmal sehr praktische und effektive konzepte in der spielewelt. Warum nicht darauf aufbauen und verbessern? Es verbessert nur das gameplay, und ich denke mal das wollen wir alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fold (27. Januar 2008)

Auf jedenfall sollte es Häuser geben, aber es sollten vielleicht GILDENhäuser werden?

Was ich als Rollenspieler aber ablehnen würde, wäre die Gildenhäuser direkt in die Hauptstädte zu versetzen, denn manche Rp-Gilden sind vielleicht Regierungsfeindlich? Aber vielleicht  wird man sie nur über den Ruhestein erreichen können.
Natürlich sollte es Händler etc. geben, ganz lustig wäre es aber wenn man sich das Ganze noch etwas austüfteln könnte, dass es nicht nur 10 Häuserarten gibt, sondern man sich ein ganz individuelles Haus bauen kann.

Wir werden sehen was Blizzard in der Richtung tut, vielleicht werden sie angespornt durch AoC, wo man sich ja ganze Gildenstädte bauen kann, ich finde solche Konkurrenz super, denn dann gibt Blizzard mal auch in andere Richtung etwas Gas.

Mit freundlichen Grüße
Fold, KdV


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (27. Januar 2008)

traurig...
kein housing bei blizzard angekündigt...
sehr traurig...

zum thema gildenhousing nun meine meinung...
ich wär eher für einzelspieler housing und vielleicht zusätzlich noch gildenhousing...da könnte man so ein großes gildenhaus hinstellen und da dürfen dann alle mitglieder ihr haus im gebiet darum stellen...
und sollte die gilde sich ausflösen und alles schöne verschwinden ...
dann sollte nur die gegend und das gildenhaus sich auflösen und die normalen häuser der einzelnen spieler kommen dann wieder ins gebiet für leute ohne gilde oder ohne gilde mit gildenhaus und grundstück...
die gildenhäuser könnten vielleicht festungen sein...
sorry für fehler im text...


----------



## fst (27. Januar 2008)

also diese HAUS idee is mir auch schon mehrmals gekommen ....aber das scheint da nicht verwirklicht zu werden...VLLT irgendwann mal aber die idee ist eig super das wäre quasi der letzte schliff für WOW ...eig ne super idee


----------



## Neotrion (27. Januar 2008)

(weiss jetzt nicht ob das stimmt wo ich sage)
Also, so viel ich gehört habe besteht die Möglichkeit, dass es mit dem Addon wotlk ''Gildenhäuser'' geben wird.
Habe mal das irgendwo gelesen...


----------



## Lordcocain (28. Januar 2008)

housing in wow währe auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache! Auch als Nicht RPler kann man Spaß an solchen Statussymbolen haben.
Einen "Sinn" hat so ein Gildenahaus oder Privathaus natürlich nicht, aber der Netherdrache es auch vollkommen Sinnfrei und trotzdem fliegen damit jede Menge Leute rum!
Ich hoffe nur das es irgendwann mal housing in WoW gibt, allerdings bezweifel ich es stark da Blizz sich ja lieber mit Content beschäftigt den 90% der Spieler eh nie sehen werden, anstatt mal was für die Allgemeinheit zu machen!


----------



## Kiyomaro (28. Januar 2008)

Es ist sehr leicht Umsusetzen siehe EQ2 wo man sich die Häuser mieten kann und diese dan Instansiert sind, dort kann man andere spieler auch einladen oder HdRO wo die Wohngebiete mit ca. 20 Häusern Inztansiert sind ich währe dafür es würde einige neue Berufe ermöglichen und sogar erforderlich machen um das Haus mit Möbeln Bilde etc zu versehen und viele Bosee könnten neues Loot bekomme welches sich man als Trophähe in sein Haus hängen kann ZB so was wie der Kopf von Onyxia der ja ab und zu an den Toren von SW/OG Baumelt stellt euch so was mall in einer Riesigen einganshalle zu ner Gildenburg vor, einfach nur Nice. 

Faziet: Stark dafür


----------



## Anti-Dot (28. Januar 2008)

Das eine Chance besteht das Gildenhäuser kommen mit dem neuen Addon glaube stimmt. Die Idee mit den Boss-Trophäen is auch geil^^
Aber ma ehrlich wenn das neue Addon kommt mit einem PvP Gebiet und Belagerungswaffen, ob das da nicht zu viel im Addon wäre wenn noch Gildenhäuser kommen? Weil 75% aller spieler werden eh erstma in das pvp gebiet und bomben wollen^^


----------



## Timberlakos (28. Januar 2008)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> Housing wäre ne klasse sache, ausserdem hats Blizz ja vor WoW release angekündigt. Warum Housing, naja, als alter Daoc spieler is das ne nette nebensache.
> 
> Das Haus einrichten gestalten, diverse Trophäen aufstellen, von großen Raidbossen ( Hogger) =).
> Eine eigene schmiede, das erspart das ewige rungelaufe, eigenes großes lagerfach... und für alte Rüstungssets
> ...



Kann ich mich nur Anchliessen :-)


----------



## Dragorius (28. Januar 2008)

also das beste housing system fand ich ja gab es in ultima online
klar es hatte auch viele nachteile z.b. ruckeln oder standbild in spielerstädten

in daoc hat mir das housing weniger gefallen weils mir wie ein ghetto vorkam. 
irgendwo neben der hauptstadt ein instanzportal ? ne danke

in wow würde es sicherlich auch reinpassen fragt sich nur wie 

ich habe mal recht kurzfristig eq2 gezockt und fand deren lösung garnichtmals so schlecht

z.b. ein gasthaus in dem man sich ein zimmer nehmen konnte mit extra lagerplatz und für ein wenig deko

ich wäre für ein housingsystem welches in die hauptstädte integriert wird und nicht nebenbei instanziert. die wohnräume selber können ruhig instanziert sein. am besten mehrere gasthäuser in einer stadt bauen und durch dieses gasthaus dann zum instanzierten wohnraum kommen. kostet dann [xx] gold im monat und gut ist.

mfg drago

andererseits wäre es natürlich auch klasse wenn man wie damals in uo einfach einen plan von nem haus kaufen könnte und dieses dann frei in der welt platzieren könnte. verhunzt halt leider die landschaft. stelle man sich mal ein brachland vor in dem man nichts anderes mehr sieht als häuser entlang der goldstraße.

als nächstes hätte ich dann noch gerne mein eigenes boot oder zeppelin ^^

für richtig wohlhabende gilden mit massiven goldmitteln könnte man auch ein paar häuser in den städten anbieten die nicht instanziert sind. dafür würden diese aber unmengen an gold fressen und es gäbe nur eine begrenzte anzahl. wer zuspät kommt bekommt halt keins.


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2008)

In ultima Online kannst Du übrigens auch seit einigen jahren dein haus von grund auf selbst designen (nicht nur vorgefertigte Designs).

Hat einerseits den Vorteil dass es wirklich extrem geniale Bauten gibt, auf der anderen Seite den nachteil dass es viele unkreative Spieler gibt die sich trotzdem an Eigenkreationen versuchen.


----------



## Gwen (28. Januar 2008)

Pro oder Contra Eigenheim?

Bin da eher gemischter Meinung. Zum einen wäre es sicher reizvoll mit seiner Gilde oder seinem Char ein Eigenheim in guter Stadtlage zu erwerben. Ein Instanzentor wäre nicht schlecht damit nicht überall ungenutze Häuser herum stehen. Ansonsten existieren in verscheidenen Städten Gebäude, die geschlossen sind oder leerstehen - da wäre doch was machbar.

Zum anderen befürchte ich allerdings bei "freiem" Hausverkauf Zustände wie in SecondLife, wo an jeder Stelle Häuser leerstehen. Die Umsetzung von Hausverkauf, Freischaltung, usw wird vermutlich auch Ressourcen fressen, die ich lieber in "normaler" Kundenbetreuung wissen möchte.

Alles in allem verbringe ich meine Zeit lieber mit Questen, Farmen und rumlaufen, als mit Häuserbau ;-)


----------



## Gunray (28. Januar 2008)

*WoW und das Housing*

Ich würde das Housing so betreiben, dass man z.B beim Gildenmeister im Besucherzentrum einen Schlüssel kaufen kann, mit dem man in einem Haus, das abgetrennt ähnlich der Halle der Champions ist!
Die Mitglieder der Gilde können dann von dort aus in jede Stadt porten und sich zu PVP kämpfen gegen andere Gilden anmelden!


----------



## Krenjin (28. Januar 2008)

ich würde ein instanziertes gildengelände vorschlagen, das dann wächst und wächst usw. 
man könnte sich dort dann aussuchen wo man sein haus baut und der hausbau sollte auch einiges kosten und auch nich von 0 auf 100 da sein sondern einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. vielleicht dann noch ne möglichkeit zur gildengelände erweiterung gegen gold und so weiter... .


----------



## Minnidieb (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

also ich halte nichts von Spielerhäusern: 

Bevor ich mit Herr der Ringe online angefangen habe, dachte ich auch immer, dass Spielerhäuser total cool sind. Als ich sie aber dann in Hdro gesehen habe, war ich ziemlich entäuscht. In einzelnen Spielerhäusern ist sowieso kaum was los und teuer sind sie auch noch, so dass das entgültige "Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis" einfach nur schlecht ist.

Andererseits bin ich absolut für Gildenhäuser:

Und wieder schweife ich nach Hdro ab. Wenn man dort die größten Häusertypen (die ziemlich teuer und für einen einzelnen Spieler kaum zu bezahlen sind) betrachtet, sind diese als Gildenhäuser absolut geeignet. 
Ich habe leider auf die schnelle keine guten screenshots gefunden, die sie zeigen wie groß und schön diese sind. 

Also nochmal abschliesend: 
Spielerhäuser: Nein (verschlechtern wahrscheinlich nur die Server Leistung)
Gildenhäuser: Absolut ja

Man muss sagen, dass ich housing nur von hrdo kenne, und nur das Spiel vergleichen kann und wer es unbeding selber sehen will, soll sich die demo von hdro downloaden.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (28. Januar 2008)

Ich fände Housing gut. 

Man könnte um das Platz und das "Nur ich seh das Haus - Problem" lösen, wie schon gesagt, irgendwo ein Portal / Schiff / Sonstiges errichten, womit man auf einen neuen Kontinent oder sowas kommt, wo eine richtige Stadt ist. Häuser stehen nebeneinander und so. 

Dann halt noch ein paar Features einbauen. z.B. 
das man einbrechen kann: 

[ Schloss knacken
| Türen haben Gesundheit und Rüstung und man muss mit vielen drauf kloppen damit sie kaputt gehen 
| Spieler können mit einer geringen Chance 2- Schlüssel droppen 
| oder etwas anderes ]

 - natürlich laufen dort Wachen rum die jemanden aufhalten und angreifen. Wenn man drinne ist kann man Geld oder so klauen. 

Häuser ausbauen:

[ Anbau
| Stärkere Türen
| Umbau
| Gestaltung ]


oder irgendwelche anderen Events.

Natürlich kann man befreundeten Spieler auch Schlüssel schenken oder Zimmer vermieten, oder Gildenmitgliedern Schlüssel geben.

Das sind ein paar weiter Ideen, natürlich Ausbaufähig und aufwändig, aber nett wäre es und wer sowas nicht braucht muss sich ja kein Haus kaufen.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Traum: Gilden-Festung

1. Ausbaubar
2. Gilden-Erfolge präsentiertbar, beispielsweise aufgespießte Köpfe von Ony, Nefe etc.
3. Gildenwappen als Flaggen an der Festung
4. Eigene Zimmer für jedes Mitglied *g*
5. Gildenbank und Vendor fürs Auktionshaus in der Festung
6. Portale zu bereits erfolgreich absolvierten Instanzen (möglicherweise ermittelt anhand des Gildenmeisters) im Keller


Außerdem würde es Möglichkeiten bieten, endlich mal neben Items und Rüstungs-Sets eine Art Fortschritts- oder Belohnungs-System einzubauen. Also das man im und am Haus sehen kann, was die einzelnen Spieler oder die Gilde alles erreicht haben. 


WO die Festungen untergebracht werden ohne wie in SWG beispielsweise Geisterstädte zu erzeugen, ist ich glaub das schwierigste Thema für die Entwickler. *g*


----------



## Lu Xun (29. Januar 2008)

Dafür! Hab mir schon länger überlegt wie geil es doch wäre...ich meine Guild Wars macht das in Form von Gildenhallen, HdRO machts in Form von eigenen Häusern und WoW-Gilden müssen sich einen abgelegenen Platz in den Haupstädten suchen da keine Gildenhäuser/-hallen.
Aber auch so für den eigenen Char wäre es interessant sich mal zurück zu ziehen, vielleicht sogar dort ein kleines eigenes Aufbewahrungsfach oder ähnliches.

Gruß


----------



## Geezey (29. Januar 2008)

find das so den Größten müll überhaupt wozu sowas ??? man hat ne Bank wo man alles Lagern kann also is der sinn von Lagern im Haus schonmal nicht so dolle, gut was kann man denn noch da machen hmmm blöd in nem Haus rumsitzen...am besten noch in einen Instanzierten Bereich wo ein so viele Menschen übern weg laufen wie aufen Nordpol...

naja ich bin Definitiv gegen so ein "rumgegammel-in-irgendwelchen-holzhütten", ich hoffe es kommt lieber mal n bischen mehr Content ins Spiel anstatt so ne Spielerei

Mfg Geezey


----------



## schmiedemeister (30. Januar 2008)

Tolle ideen aber es endet schoin damit das wenn jeder sien haus irgendwo hinbauen kann dann nach ein paar tagen die ganze spielfläche verbaut wäre.... und wenn amn es nicht irgendwo hinbauen kann farge ich mich wo?? dritte welt? Bauwelt oder bobbaumeisterwelt???? damit endet das thema schon für mich....


----------



## schmiedemeister (30. Januar 2008)

Lu schrieb:


> Dafür! Hab mir schon länger überlegt wie geil es doch wäre...ich meine Guild Wars macht das in Form von Gildenhallen, HdRO machts in Form von eigenen Häusern und WoW-Gilden müssen sich einen abgelegenen Platz in den Haupstädten suchen da keine Gildenhäuser/-hallen.
> Aber auch so für den eigenen Char wäre es interessant sich mal zurück zu ziehen, vielleicht sogar dort ein kleines eigenes Aufbewahrungsfach oder ähnliches.
> 
> Gruß



es gibt so etwas wie hauptstaädte für was ein haus errichten??


----------



## iNaD (30. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mal mir relativ viele Posts durchgelesen^^ (naja ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich denke es wäre eine lustige idee, ABER die umsetzung wird ein großes Hinderniss sein.
Bei Guildwars (nur als Beispiel) ist ja alles eine "Instanz" bis auf die Hauptstädte.
Natürlich auch die Gildenhallen (ja hallen sind keine Häuser^^). Und ich muss sagen, zwar sehen die Gildenhallen schön aus, aber sie sind zu groß (unübersichtlich) und ich finde den großteil an sachen sinnlos, welche es dort gibt.
Und bei WoW müsste man dann auch eine Art Instanz machen, weil alles andere dann noch komplizierter wär (für Blizzard und die Spieler).
Denn die Haupstädte ändern ist nicht mal einfach so getan und auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Server für Häuser wo eine "Wohnsiedlung" ist? Naja find ich nicht so ein Knaller... Wenn dann Pro Realmpool ein Server, aber dann ist das so ein Riesending, wo man Flugmount brauch und das ist auch irgendwie nicht so toll.
Man will wie schon gesagt nicht rumhocken. Klar wär lustig wenn man da irgendwie ne Bar hätte oder ne Arena seiner Gilde (in einem Gildenhaus^^) etc.
Aber bleibt mal alle ernst:
Schaut euch Silbermond an oder Die Exodar. Ich sehe da so gut wie nie Leute oO Außer NPCs oder Leute die wegen Juwe kommen.
Durch Häuser wär es in OG usw. auch langsam so.
Ich finde es schon bei Silbermond traurig, da die Stadt eigentlich ganz schön ist und da zur Zeit TCE L70 ist^^ (naja das mit TCE ist eher nebensächlich).
Farmt lieber für mounts oder für Twinks oder whatever anstatt ein dämliches Haus zu haben, wo man rumsitzt/steht/liegt und so gut wie nichts macht.
Und wenn euch bis WOTLK langweilig ist dann spielt mal wieder WC3 oder so anstatt Häuser einzurichten^^ WC3 macht doch auch Spaß.

MFG iNaD

PS: Ich will mit diesem Post niemanden angreifen und jeder hat seine freie Meinung (inkl. mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber überlegt, was ihr lieber wollt. Mehr Content in Form von Quests usw. oder Häuser womit man nichts großartiges machen kann?


----------



## Denewardtor (30. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sogar in Daoc wo die Leute auch extrem PvP fixiert waren hatte Housing viele Freunde.


finde ich eine gute Idee, da könnte man alte Waffen rein stellen, die einfach schön aussehen, so an die Wand hängen (Donnerzorn an der Wand statt stinknormaler Kerze usw^^)



dudu schrieb:


> Ich wäre nur für die Gildenhäuser mit denem man dann Gildenkämpfe usw. machen kann. (Wie in GW) tut mir leid für die Rechtschreibfehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach ein Schlachtzug auf als Gilde und geh in die Arena von Gurubashi, da kannste 40vs40 machen, die meisten Gilden sind ja auch nicht größer.....


zum RP, da sind Instanziert Häuser ziemlich doof, ich würde es interessant finden ein Gildenhaus zB. im Schlingendorntal zu haben und man müsste/könne da täglich Questen, um die Gegend zu sichern.


----------



## Essel (31. Januar 2008)

@ Denewardtor
Instanzieren heisst ja nicht gleich das da nicht jeder rein kann...
1. Hier sind schon viele gute Ideen dazu aufgetaucht.
2. Könnte man ja die sache wie bei Guildwars anpacken. (So das man einfach nur den gleichen Code kennen muss).

Meiner Meinung nach könnte man die Häuser für sehr viele verschiedene Dinge benutzen.
1. Trophären von zb. Schlachtzügen oder vom pvp
2. Die Häuser könnten das Berufe skillen erleichtern oder erweitern
3. Buffs...wobei man das sehr gut überlegt einsetzten müsste da es 1. unfair gegenüber den Spielern mit weniger Gold wäre und 2. man dann jeden Tag immer wieder zu seinem Haus rennen würde um sich den Buff zu schnappen.
4. Es würde das einbauen in virtuelle Ehen erleichtern....was alledings nicht heisst das ich dafür bin.
5. Es könnte für mehr Behälter sorgen (wenn man keinen Platz mehr in der Bank hat) und vor allem könnten die Häuser als Lagerplatz für mehr pets für den Jäger sorgen. (wobei ich mich da nicht so auskenne
6. Es würde WoW wesentlich realistischer und umfangreicher machen.


----------



## Big Tank (1. März 2008)

instansierter bereich nur für gildenmember , denk doch nach@sweny


----------

